# climbing over ivy.... help?



## O41 Super AV (Apr 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any advice for spur climbing a tree covered in ivy? The tree is about 80ft oak and has 25-30 feet of ivy up the trunk, i need to get my flipline over the ivy and i find myself not making much progress. I am using a steel core flipline with a rope grab and leaving myself extra slack trying to clear some of the ivy. The ivy is 360 around the whole tree, as the tree is the middle of the yard and gets sun from all direction, i'm trying the climb the side with the thickest facing me hoping the other side would be the least amount of resistance for the flipline. I don't not want to got out and buy a bunch of new rope climnbing equipment, and i know i shouldn't be spur climbing a tree that i'm not taking down, but i'm just not taking it down yet. the home owner didn't want to spend the money at this point in time but is worried about alot of wind broken limbs and some dead branches falling onto his pool cover or children who play in the yard. any thoughts or ideas would be great thanks alot


----------



## mcfly (Apr 16, 2012)

Sad to say but this post probably isn't going to go well for you.

You already have a saddle, so go get a rope, set it up as a closed system with a taughtline or a blakes. Go get 120' of 16 strand somewhere it'll be under a hundred bucks.

You're kind of operating under the same idea he is. He doesn't want to take down the tree "yet" because he doesn't want to spend the money. You don't want to climb it right because you don't want to spend the money. Something's wrong here...

No super flame here. Please go buy a rope, do it right, climb safe, and good luck.


----------



## tree md (Apr 16, 2012)

You two deserve each other.

My best advise: Learn how to climb.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 16, 2012)

+2


----------



## O41 Super AV (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks for the 2 cents, kinda what i expected to hear. i'll let you guys know how i make out thanks again


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 16, 2012)

O41 Super AV said:


> thanks for the 2 cents, kinda what i expected to hear. i'll let you guys know how i make out thanks again



You have not heard anything yet... Spike climbing storm damage or prune is considered unacceptable as the industry standard. The fact that you are spike climbing through PI because you dont own the proper equipment or have the knowledge to rope climb makes you an idiot. Go cut grass or install gutters because your gonna get hurt cutting corners because your too stupid or too cheap to do things right. :msp_scared:


HOLY #### YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME... honestly this is a joke right?


----------



## Carburetorless (Apr 16, 2012)

I would rope climb a removal if it were feasible/safe to do so. 

You're not likely to be able to get to all the storm damage on spikes anyways, even if you use a lanyard you'll only have one tie in point which isn't all that safe or easy.

Pics would get you more advice.


----------



## O41 Super AV (Apr 16, 2012)

its really not so much the expense of the new gear, that is a issue but not my biggest, i'm not new to climbing with the gear i have and i feel confident. also this is one of my first larger jobs on my own, its just the one tree with the ivy on it giving me trouble. The company i used to work for was much more well equipped both with the proper tools and knowledge to use them. Starting out on my own has been difficult and i'm not just trying to cut corners and halfass the job, but at this point i'm not in a position knowledge wise to rope climbing correctly and safely. thank you for the advice


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow:msp_scared: im speechless


----------



## tree md (Apr 16, 2012)

Pre-installing a line and hip thrusting or foot locking is the very basics of climbing and requires nothing but a basic saddle and rope. I would advise you to at least learn the basics before you jump out there on your own.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 16, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Wow:msp_scared: im speechless



This is the reason that we now get $600 for a tree that was $1200 3 or 4 years ago


----------



## formationrx (Apr 16, 2012)

*check the water before you jump..*

another mr immortal... i get real tired of trying to stop foolish people from getting hurt... dont go up that tree mr.... if you do.... i hope you fall on your head... who knows... it might make you smarter...


----------



## Zale (Apr 17, 2012)

O41 Super AV said:


> its really not so much the expense of the new gear, that is a issue but not my biggest, i'm not new to climbing with the gear i have and i feel confident. also this is one of my first larger jobs on my own, its just the one tree with the ivy on it giving me trouble. The company i used to work for was much more well equipped both with the proper tools and knowledge to use them. Starting out on my own has been difficult and i'm not just trying to cut corners and halfass the job, but at this point i'm not in a position knowledge wise to rope climbing correctly and safely. thank you for the advice



I would suggest you go back to your old company and get some more experience. This job might be too much for you right now.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 17, 2012)

A smart man knows when to say no to something he's not equipped to handle, skill wise or equipment wise. If your lucky you'll someday get to look back and see your folly, if not lucky.................
Think about contracting that tree out to some one. No shame in that.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Apr 17, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> A smart man knows when to say no to something he's not equipped to handle, skill wise or equipment wise. If your lucky you'll someday get to look back and see your folly, if not lucky.................
> Think about contracting that tree out to some one. No shame in that.



That's the smartest thing he could do, but you can bet that he's priced tree for so little that he'd have to pay a climber the job check, plus out of pocket, and then do the cleanup for free + expenses. It'd still be a good deal for him.......I mean, that would be a cheap clue where none currently exists.

I just want to know how hes gonna take down dead limbs over the pool with no rope, and not have to buy a new pool???



041sav said:


> also this is one of my first larger jobs on my own, its just the one tree with the ivy on it giving me trouble.



So how many other non removals did you spike on this job?



041sav said:


> Starting out on my own has been difficult and i'm not just trying to cut corners and halfass the job, but at this point i'm not in a position knowledge wise to rope climbing correctly and safely.



The fact is, if you're unwilling to get the right tools and knowledge to do the job correctly, then YOU ARE TRYING TO CUT CORNERS AND HALFASS THE JOB.

There's no BS or silly rationalization about it. Learn how, and do it properly, or be another half-assed hack running around ####ing up trees and arboriculture.


----------



## Carburetorless (Apr 18, 2012)

O41 Super AV said:


> its really not so much the expense of the new gear, that is a issue but not my biggest, i'm not new to climbing with the gear i have and i feel confident. also this is one of my first larger jobs on my own, its just the one tree with the ivy on it giving me trouble. The company i used to work for was much more well equipped both with the proper tools and knowledge to use them. Starting out on my own has been difficult and i'm not just trying to cut corners and halfass the job, but at this point i'm not in a position knowledge wise to rope climbing correctly and safely. thank you for the advice



If you're already familiar with climbing and you're comfortable with it, you should be able to teach yourself to rope climb over a weekend.

You're just removing some storm damage and dead wood, at worst you'll have to rig a slide line to carry away the limbs that are over the pool area.

A rope is the best way to go, ESPECIALLY if you're not going to remove the tree right now.

Seriously man, the storm did less harm to that tree than you will by spiking all around in it.


----------



## Zale (Apr 18, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> If you're already familiar with climbing and you're comfortable with it, you should be able to teach yourself to rope climb over a weekend.
> 
> You're just removing some storm damage and dead wood, at worst you'll have to rig a slide line to carry away the limbs that are over the pool area.
> 
> ...



This post makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## no tree to big (Apr 18, 2012)

so I'm still trying to figure out why you would try going out on your own without one of the biggest essentials. how long did you work for a co.? 

if you cant flip over the ivy you need to have more slack in the flip to get farther out when your advancing and flip harder 


"The company i used to work for was much more well equipped both with the proper tools and knowledge to use them. Starting out on my own has been difficult and i'm not just trying to cut corners and halfass the job, but at this point i'm not in a position knowledge wise to rope climbing correctly and safely. thank you for the advice" so were you even a climber while you were at the co? maybe you should just go back???


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Apr 19, 2012)

Zale said:


> This post makes absolutely no sense.



Yup, that is why he is known as CC (ie, Clueless Carby), always broadcasting when he should be tuning in.

Rick


----------



## Carburetorless (Apr 20, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Yup, that is why he is known as CC (ie, Clueless Carby), always broadcasting when he should be tuning in.
> 
> Rick



I've figured out it's better to tune out when your yap starts flappin.


----------



## O41 Super AV (Apr 21, 2012)

thank you for the advice and criticism, subing the 2 tree's out was the best advice and chalk it up as experience.


----------



## tree md (Apr 22, 2012)

I have fallen twice in the 21 years that I have been climbing. Once when I was green and doing something incredibly stupid and once when I gaffed out and my knot didn't bite. Both times I was in an ivy covered tree.


----------



## Nor Cal (May 6, 2012)

*wow*

What about the fact he needs to remove the ivy! It's harmful to the tree and makes it difficult to inspect the trunk to see if you should be climbing the tree in the first place!


----------



## boutselis (May 6, 2012)

O41 Super AV said:


> Does anyone have any advice for spur climbing a tree covered in ivy? The tree is about 80ft oak and has 25-30 feet of ivy up the trunk, i need to get my flipline over the ivy and i find myself not making much progress. I am using a steel core flipline with a rope grab and leaving myself extra slack trying to clear some of the ivy. The ivy is 360 around the whole tree, as the tree is the middle of the yard and gets sun from all direction, i'm trying the climb the side with the thickest facing me hoping the other side would be the least amount of resistance for the flipline. I don't not want to got out and buy a bunch of new rope climnbing equipment, and i know i shouldn't be spur climbing a tree that i'm not taking down, but i'm just not taking it down yet. the home owner didn't want to spend the money at this point in time but is worried about alot of wind broken limbs and some dead branches falling onto his pool cover or children who play in the yard. any thoughts or ideas would be great thanks alot





38ft ladder.


----------



## Carburetorless (May 7, 2012)

Nor Cal said:


> What about the fact he needs to remove the ivy! It's harmful to the tree and makes it difficult to inspect the trunk to see if you should be climbing the tree in the first place!



That's why I told him to start at the bottom and work his way up. 

If someone had gotten rid of the ivy a long time ago the tree would probably be in good shape, but you know how some people love their ivy. I'm surprised they didn't ask if he could remove the tree without hurting the ivy.


----------

